# Trail cam Security Box



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So I bought a new trail cam last week. I hate thieves and want to protect my investment so I decided to build a security box for it. I couldnt find one available for my model in the stores or online. Here is what I came up with. It is 3/16" plate steel welded solid then hinged to the back plate. It will then be closed with a bolt to hold it closed tight then locked shut with a padlock. Its gonna take a couple ratchet straps to support this thing it is quite heavy. The box itself then gets locked around the tree with a 3/8" cable then padlocked. This may be overkill but its all the scrap I could find laying around the shop at work. I tell ya, I think its gonna take some type of explosives for some one to steal my cam!! I'm sure someone who wanted it bad enough could get it but they are definately gonna have to work for it!! I cut out some camo stencils and shot a little camo pattern on it just so it would look somewhat cool.

Heres the result......


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Looks nice! hope it works out......


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Got her hung up today over my corn pile.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Is there any way you could use two different locks,1 to lock the box the other to secure the box to the tree,I would be afraid 1 cut with the bolt cutters and they got it off the tree and have it open,but it looks great.you should start making them,good job!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, that is originally how I designed it. It has a hole to padlock it closed then a seperate hole to padlock the cable back on itself. I changed my mind for 2 reasons. First was I got to thinkin if someone comes to get it with bolt cutters they are gonna cut the one locking the cable and just take the whole thing, they could always get the cam out later, or they could leave the box and just take the cam. Either way my cam is gone. I dont have but a few bucks in this box so I'm not real concerned about losing it if I lose the cam anyhow. Second reason was I couldnt believe how much padlocks cost when I went to the store. I decided instead of buying two locks I would just buy one much heavier lock. That lock is 3/8" case hardened so it shouldnt be real easy to cut with bolt cutters.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

chuckyhumper said:


> Is there any way you could use two different locks,1 to lock the box the other to secure the box to the tree,I would be afraid 1 cut with the bolt cutters and they got it off the tree and have it open,but it looks great.you should start making them,good job!


If they have bolt cutters with them.....whats one or two cuts to get it??....I am lucky and have never had anything get legs and walk off


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> If they have bolt cutters with them.....whats one or two cuts to get it??....I am lucky and have never had anything get legs and walk off


I have been lucky so far as well. (knocks on wood) I have never lost anything to thieves but anyone can be hit at anytime. I for one cant afford to just replace my things at a whim so I try to protect them the best I can. When we go to deer camp for gun season I always take my stand in and hang it at the base of my tree the evening before opener so I dont have to pack it in and set up in the dark. I have a sick feeling when I get back to camp thinking someone is packing my stand off. Its always been there the next morning though.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job. I don't know of ANY bolt cutters that would cut a 3/8" case hardened shank. Those shanks are every bit as hard as the bolt cutter blades. I think I would add a 1/2" thick piece of polycarbonate (Lexan) to cover the window, to prevent unsuccesful thieves from destroying your cam. You could probably get a piece of scrap from some of the plastic supply houses for next to nothing. Not sure how this might effect camera focus or sensing though.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

4 1/2 in angle grinder with a cut off wheel(battery operated) will cut right threw that case hardened lock and or cable.....just saying...I think the location of mine are why things haven't got leg and walked off....and as you say (Knock on wood)....I pulled my cameras out shortly after the season was over till a few weeks ago....I didn't want them out during turkey season and not around.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

It really don"t matter on the location of your cams, stands or anything you have out and you think it is safe. I live on the farm I hunt and we have had 3 stands stolen and the best trail camera I had that was a homebrew was stolen have an idea of where everything went, but can"t prove it. I hate trespassers and hate people that take from others even more.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm thinking the cable around the tree is the weak point.


----------

